# Auto Detox: Audi RS5 Phantom Black



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another detailing thread by www.autodetox.co.uk

Audi RS5 3 day correction detail. Yet another referral from a previous client

Couple of cars I've done for them:

Jaguar XKR 4 day correction



Porsche 996 Turbo 3 day correction










This job was completed 2 weeks ago & thought you gent's might like to see it

Parked in the unit on the morning of day 1, hardly filthy the client likes to look after his cars



Outside for the usual safe wash prep prior to machine polishing:

Wheel arches thoroughly cleaned with all purpose cleaner & soft brush, this is why we clean them



Alloys just a light covering of break dust



Thoroughly cleaned with an acid free wheel cleaner & treated to a deep iron cleanse too



The engine bay was barely dusty but was cleaned gently with apc & a low pressure rinse







Rinsed



APC





Rinsed & dried.

Spoiler was raised for access



Thorough jet was of paintwork & AF Avalanche applied via pressure sprayer



Rinsed off after a short dwell



Cleaning of the grills & small places around the car with all purpose cleaner









Washed 2 buckets with AF Lather shampoo & plush wash mitt



Tar remover applied to paintwork & alloys

They may only be tiny but they need to go !



Wiped & rinsed



Paintwork was clayed for a nice clean portrait to polish 



Not a huge amount to remove but well worth the effort

Rinsed & dried with plush drying towels



Paint readings taken around the car with the Posi



Inspection of the paintwork under 3M Sungun & Halide light

Nice pretty patterns ! But not a good look…















Settled on a polishing routine after some testing all polishing done with the Flex rotary

50:50 after first stage



Left side unpolished









Right side polished



Halide - before



After first stage



Passenger rear quarter - before



After first stage



Refined & checked under the sungun







Much better 

AF Rejuvenate pre wax cleanser was used by hand



Before 2 coats of AF Tough coat was applied





Satin to the tyres after mint rims to the alloys





Nanolex trim rejuvenator applied to the hard plastic window seals giving a much fresher look





Door lock cleaned up with AF rejuvenate



Interior given a good going over too

Thorough hoover & vents cleaned







Pedals too





Leather cleaned with AF Hide







After thorough drying Swissvax Leather Glaze applied to aid in dye transfer becoming a problem in the future



Swissvax wood polish to the carbon fire trim



Glass cleaned, painted exhaust surround cleaned & all checked over

Few finished photo's to end the detail:

















Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Barry, not a fan of those wheels.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate ! Now I need a brush assortment like the ones that you have buddy !


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks fantastic. I agree about the wheels , im not to keen on them.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Think the wheels look alright, bit of a change from the normal 5 blade rotors

Lovely job - looking v menacing

m33


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work Barry, not a fan of those wheels.


Thanks Lee



sprocketser said:


> Great job mate ! Now I need a brush assortment like the ones that you have buddy !


Cheers mate, if you need pointing in the right direction with the brushes let me know :thumb:



WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Looks fantastic. I agree about the wheels , im not to keen on them.


Thanks



m33porsche said:


> Think the wheels look alright, bit of a change from the normal 5 blade rotors
> 
> Lovely job - looking v menacing
> 
> m33


Thanks mate :thumb:

The owner loves the alloys as they are like m33 says are different to the usual 5 spokes, lets leave them alone & keep the comments about the detail please :thumb: 

Thanks Baz


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## davidgt7 (Apr 21, 2013)

What did you use on the front grill ,,, polish /sealant ??? Great job .


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



davidgt7 said:


> What did you use on the front grill ,,, polish /sealant ??? Great job .


Thanks, I used AF Rejuvenate & tough coat on the grill

Cheers Baz


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice work barry


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job on a great looking car:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Barry :thumb: thats a subtle beast of an Audi


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nicely done Baz, looks great.:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed Barry, What sort of durability would you expect to see from Mint Rims on a 'daily'?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Strongey said:


> Very nice work barry


Thanks Strongey



s29nta said:


> Great job on a great looking car:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



James B said:


> Nice work Barry :thumb: thats a subtle beast of an Audi


:lol: yes just how I like them & in the right colour too 



colarado red said:


> Top work


Thanks MR Red



Gleammachine said:


> Nicely done Baz, looks great.:thumb:


Howdy Rob :thumb: Cheers dude



Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice indeed Barry, What sort of durability would you expect to see from Mint Rims on a 'daily'?


Thanks Chris, about 3 months on mint rims should be about right 

Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That will do nicely, great work.

Nice write up to. 

Is Swissvax Wood polish good for most interior trim like the carbon fiber? Have something similar in my own car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a car...and so nice results and reflections...


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Outstanding as always :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> That will do nicely, great work.
> 
> Nice write up to.
> 
> Is Swissvax Wood polish good for most interior trim like the carbon fiber? Have something similar in my own car.


Thanks mate :thumb: wood polish is good for carbon, piano black, wood the whole caboodle 



StamGreek said:


> what a car...and so nice results and reflections...


Thanks Sam



AGRE said:


> Outstanding as always :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome... no issue with the wheels either think they suit the car to a T. wouldnt want to clean them to often mind !


----------

